# Additional Document required IMMI S56 Request, What next?



## shreekanthm (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I got a mail from GSMallocated asking for additional documents(Medical and Police clearance certificates) to be uploaded in 28 days.
I have uploaded all the documents except X-Ray of my Wife as she is pregnant.

IMMI site asks to click on "Provided information" button once all missing documents are uploaded. I am not sure if I should be clicking this button as I am still due to submit X-Ray for my Wife. 

Note: I have uploaded 1022 form to intimate about change in circumstances.
Note: (I have already crossed 28 days)

I am a bit not sure if I should go ahead and click on "Provided information" Which is a sort of confirmation as all documents have been uploaded for final decision.

Also please clarify as I received GSMAllocated mail does it me Case officer is allocated to me. The mail doesn't mention anything like that though.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

you shouldnt click IP button as you havent provided all the documents requested by DIBP

I believe you have provided PCC

only X-ray pending for wife, that means other health check done for your wife ??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing


----------

